# Is it possible to get the meltan mistery box in pokemon go without a nintendo switch?



## Pares (Apr 7, 2019)

... maybe using yuzu emulator?


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Apr 7, 2019)

No, but you can get it from a friend who has the switch with the game.


----------

